# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.15.06 - Discussion Here

## mohamed73

* BST Dongle Released V3.15.06*   *What's New*  Samsung  First in World SM-N900P Flash/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW/*OneKey RecoveryFirst in World SM-N900W8 Flash/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW/*OneKey RecoveryFirst in World SM-N7500 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-N7500Q Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-N7507 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-P601 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-P602 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-P901 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-T520 Flash/*ScreenLock/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-T805 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-T805C Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-T805Y Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-T805M Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-T705 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-T705C Flash/*ScreenLock/*Unlock/*(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-T705Y Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SM-T705M Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HWFirst in World SPH-L720 Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey RecoveryFirst in World SPH-L720T Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey RecoveryFirst in World SM-N7506V Flash/*ScreenLock First in World SM-N7502 Flash/*ScreenLock  HTC  Added HTC Change CID/SuperCID (S-OFF needed)First in World One (801C/Sprint) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock BootloaderFirst in World One (M7/Verizon) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock BootloaderFirst in World One (M7/Japan) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock BootloaderFirst in World One (801N/801S) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock BootloaderFirst in World Desire SV (T326E) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock BootloaderFirst in World One X (X325A/LTE) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock BootloaderFirst in World One X+ (Evitare/LTE) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock BootloaderFirst in World Desire HD (Z510D) Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock Bootloader  *Fixed*  Fixed Repair 3G facing red word bugsOptimized delay times of the change samsung mode operation   *Follow Facebook:-*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

